# do you stretch?



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Do you stretch before a work out? After a work out? If you do, do you notice a difference?

The reason I ask is because I, like I'm sure a lot of people on here, am pretty short of time (I"m in the gym at 6.15 for an hour in the morning and the gym's closed by the time I'm finished in the evening) and I want to make sure that every minute I spend in the gym is time well spent.

Everything I read about training talks of the wisdom of stretching, but the reality of it is that I rarely see anyone stretching in the gym.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

chilli said:


> Do you stretch before a work out? After a work out? If you do, do you notice a difference?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I, like I'm sure a lot of people on here, am pretty short of time (I"m in the gym at 6.15 for an hour in the morning and the gym's closed by the time I'm finished in the evening) and I want to make sure that every minute I spend in the gym is time well spent.
> 
> Everything I read about training talks of the wisdom of stretching, but the reality of it is that I rarely see anyone stretching in the gym.


Mate the number one reason I stretch before I lift weights is so I don't get any more stretch marks. They're horrible little white marks that appear like squiggly worms over a muscle.. i have some on my biceps, particularly the left one.

It also helps stretch the muscles, tendons etc so you're less likely to injure yourself, which is just as important!

If you don't feel looser and more fluent in your movements you're not stretching right or enough.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i dont stretch before training as i have always been told it can increase the chance of hyperextending a joint during lifting so i just do alot of warm up sets with increasing weights.

i stretch like fcuk after training tho.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I get warm from light sets, lift heavy (heavy for me anyway) then at the end I stretch.

I stretch and warm up for running and sport as well.


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

I stretch before


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I religiously do 500 meters on the rowing machine at a reasonale pace and then stretch my full body, but pay special attention to the body parts I'm going to be training that sesion. I do this because naturally I'm so unsupple it's unbelievable, also the stretching helps with tendonitis.


----------



## keir27 (Sep 17, 2010)

Everyones different but your supposed to stretch b4 and after. I have to as i have i had a serious injury to my traps and now is a weak point so have to be careful as well as the rest of my back. But stretching b4 not only prevents injury but also can help your muscles to lift more. Id say theres a hell of lot more benefits in stretching b4 and after than not at all but again whateva you feel that works for you.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Have never stretched before or after. Probably another of many things I'm doing wrong :confused1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> i dont stretch before training as i have always been told it can increase the chance of hyperextending a joint during lifting so i just do alot of warm up sets with increasing weights.
> 
> i stretch like fcuk after training tho.


I'd be amazed if you could gain enough extra RoM to become hypermobile from pre w/o stretching.

For me - Foam roll, gentle stretch and activation work pre & post w/o


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I stretch... dynamic stretches immediately before the workout as part of my warmup, static stretches an hour or two afterwards.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

I stretch the muscle i am working between sets. i've seen a dramatic reduction in injury from doing this. it also helps me getted more blood into the muscle, training back just wouldn't feel as good without the lat stretches between sets, really helps pump the muscle. more blood=more nutrients/waste removal.

If you are inflexible then you will struggle to perform many movements correctly. many guys can't hit rowing movements or rear fly's fully due to tight pecs/anterior delts. some can't use full ROM on hamstring curls as quads are too tight.

Flexibility is extremely underrated, yet lack of it is the cause of many injuries.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Guess I'd better get stretching!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't stretch pre or post workout. Sometimes there is a little bit of stretching between sets, although I would like to do more.

Most of my stretching is done completely separately from my workouts - several times a day for short periods. I also use EMS during some of my stretches, to help relax my muscles.

J


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

A wee bit before training, then lots of warm up lifts with empty bar, but after workout try n stretch out old Mr Armstrong.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I never stretch that is for girls and instructors only, just warm ups and start lifting lightly


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

are there any stretching guides onhere for post workout? and for whatever body part you`ve trained that sesh


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

I never stretch............................however I think I should


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

yes other wise I become rife with injury have to foam roll as well.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> are there any stretching guides onhere for post workout? and for whatever body part you`ve trained that sesh


Comrade, Google: *Pavel Stretching*

J


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Light warms up before and stretching after. Stretching before lifting has been shown to slightly reduce amounts lifted.

I also stretch a lot on rest days. Especially my hamstrings - keeps lower back pain away.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

invisiblekid said:


> Stretching before lifting has been shown to slightly reduce amounts lifted.


I often hear this quoted, but what validity do these studies have for bodybuilders? i remember that the majority of the work was related to one rep max results. how useful this is to lifters who complete sets of, generally, 6-20 reps i don't know. what i do know is that if i don't stretch then im far more likely to get injured and not be able to train that body part to it's maximum for 3-6 months whilst it heals. so even if it does apply to bodybuilders im happy to sacrifice a small reduction in strength for being able to train consistently and injury free, for in the long term this will bring far better results.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I do 5 mins running to get the blood flowing then lightly stretch every bodypart to loosen up. And always stretch in between sets, feels gooood!!


----------



## Yarminho (Dec 10, 2010)

i dont stretch either but i dunno how can u stretch for ur chest and arm workouts? are there any decent guides for them, apart from that pavel stretching (im not tht flexible lol)


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

I use to get pretty bad cramps in my quads after every squat session, so bad I couldnt walk at all without it contracting like crazy and tightning up, even if I kept hydrated during the workout. This wouldnt happen straight away, it would be if I sat on a bus 30mins and when I got up it start to cramp immensly. Stretching my quads for a good 15mins after squats has helped immensly, so I think stretching aterward is vital in some cases such as lowerbody work. Stretching before hand not really sure, never seen diffrences, warming up with lighter weight usually does it for me.


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

Stretching before can rip muscle fibres slightly I beleive, it is best to do dynamic stretches before and then static stretches after.

(If you rip muscle fibres you will lift less, tho I have no idea how much of a impact it can even make as personaly i feel stretching cant cause that many rips, or we stretch and not lift weights  )


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Warman said:


> Stretching before can rip muscle fibres slightly I beleive


can you substantiate that?

cheers.


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

Ye, I first got told it on my gym instructor course (only level 2). I remembered this as personally I found it a hard thing to beleive, but a quick google appears that there is evidence it can hinder performance, other than what I remember.

http://www.muscle-health-fitness.com/stretching-before-exercise.html

Probably not the most reliable source, but has the same general direction as what I thought


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've started stretching since starting DC training as it is a big part of it. It is said that this helps recuperation, recovery, and a primer for growth via fascial stretching and maybe even hyperplasia. I feel that this has helped since doing it and will be carrying on with it when I change routines. Although the stretching is supposed to be "extreme" and therefore is not just some light stretching before or after training


----------



## Dub_Vip3 (Feb 10, 2011)

Recently started to stretch when I wake up, before training, after training & before I got to sleep.

Feel alot more relaxed throughout the day and as a previous poster has said I can feel my muscles being alot looser, aswell as good form being easier to attain.

EDIT: Had no idea stretching beforehand could slightly tear muscle fibers, looks like I have more research to do


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

****, i need to stretch.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I know I should but I find it so hard and boring I wish I could start stretching, nevertheless, I do warm up every time for 10-20 minutes


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

You're worried about time?

Stretching takes like 10 seconds per limb :|

Always stretch after a workout to increase the blood flow in the muscle


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Barker said:


> You're worried about time?
> 
> Stretching takes like 10 seconds per limb :|
> 
> Always stretch after a workout to increase the blood flow in the muscle


Thank you for that Baker


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I have to stretch before and after due to a hip problem. Especially on cardio days


----------



## scotty-boy (Nov 5, 2010)

i just do 20-30 min cardio before my workout,think that counts as stretching?


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes before and after, need to try and keep some speed for the Boxing lol


----------

